# SS Baron Graham



## chwp (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,
I'm looking for information on the SS Baron Graham my father in law sailed on her in 1949 as a deck boy and J.O.S. He's wondering what happened to her. 
Bob


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Baron Graham.
Built 1925 by Napier and Miller Old Kilpatrick - Yard No254.
Cargo - British.
3242 tons.
L102.5m x B14.8m.
Single screw turbine - 10 Kts.
Name Changes:
1950 Hermann Schulte.
1954 Huseyin.
1959 Halis Kalkavan.
BU Aliaga 17.7.1982.

Hawkey01


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

Fifty Seven Years including a world war - that's what you'd call a decent life. I wonder how many of this year's buildings will see 2068?

Tom


----------

